# Harris Ferguson TO-30.. HELP!!!!!!



## Just 1 More (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone know anything about the PTO & 3 pt hydraulics on these old things?? 1952 TO-30
My PTO engages and but the 3pt hitch will not raise. Every once in a while it will, but it is very, very, very slow, and I can stand on the arms and it goes right back down.. I am so frustrated with this thing right now...


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jul 16, 2005)

*Help*

Have you checked the fluid level in your transmission??  I'm pretty sure your hydraulic system shares the same fluid with the transmission.  If your level is low it can effect the operation of your hydraulics.

If the fluid level is ok, it is likely that you will need a new hydraulic pump.

Vernon


----------



## Woody (Jul 16, 2005)

Vernon beat me to it.

Either one -- or both --- would be the problem.

Hopefully it's the fluid.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 16, 2005)

Drained (all 3 drain plugs) and refilled it for the second time (6 gallons 90w GL-1)  to kind of flush a lot of the old fluid out of there... Hoping that maybe new fluid would clean the pump or somethingh???? Yes,, The fluid level is right where it's supposed to be.. I'm telling ya... if I had a high cliff....


----------



## CAL (Jul 16, 2005)

Whining,whining,whining,ya got the thang for free and now ya complaining cause some part don't work!!!Sounds like the lift needs rebuilding.Not a really big deal that a few $$ won't fix.  

Your lift is basically a bunch of O rings,they are probably old and dry rotted from like of use.They are letting the fluid go by and the lift arms are falling.The lift cover is right up under the seat.Make sure the parts are available .


----------



## redlevel (Jul 16, 2005)

My guess is that Cal is right.  I just had the lift rebuilt in my Ford 600.  Didn't need a new pump, just the O rings and a new piston.  

Are you sure your tractor is a "Harris" Ferguson?  Try "Harry" Ferguson.  They were (and are) good old tractors.  I think that model is much like an 8N Ford.  You can get parts from many different sources.  Try this site:

http://www.ytmag.com/ferg/wwwboard1.html

The link is to a discussion board dealing with Harry Ferguson tractors.  Do a google search on your tractor using Harry Ferguson TO 30 and I bet you get a bunch of hits.


----------



## Hambone (Jul 17, 2005)

Before you rebuild your pump, put in some Marvel Mystery oil.  (you can find it at WalMart, PepBoys, etc).  My lift was having a tough time back last winter.  Had the pump rebuilt with no better results.  Then a "tractor mechanic" suggested some MMO.  Huge difference.  He said it'd help the seals.  Apparently, it did.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 18, 2005)

I agree with cal & red, Id remove the filler cap under the seat  and with a flashlight watch inside while you try the lift.I suspect youll see and hear the leak in this area.Its not a hard fix.just a few o rings and a piston.Also it could just need bleeding,go to the tractor sites recomended and do a search on your problem.
kd


----------



## hpurvis (Jul 18, 2005)

All you have to do is pull the top around the seat I believe and get in their and re build it. Simple task.


----------



## W4DSB (Jul 25, 2005)

TO-30 has a scotch yoke piston pump. it has no seals in the pump it is a machined fit. you access it by draining all if the 90 weight and removing the 2 side covers down low in front of the rear wheels and you can see it. it is mounted to the bottom of the housing. I think that plate comes off too but not sure. The cylinder is mounted to the top cover under the seat. it has seals in it.
I got my parts for mine years ago from Wilsons tractor in Conyers. my pump housing was ok but i had to buy the scotch yoke pistons. Imagine a square piece of steel with a piston about the size of a a small spool of thread on opposite sides , thats what the pistons look like. you have to pull the pto shaft out the back to get the pump out.
I think i still have a new top housing gasket if you need it.
sorry to be so long winded but that thing was a pain in the rear. I would suggest you get a "IT" manual for it also, lots of help


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I found the culprit.. Seems the problem the whole time was the end play of the top 3pt link. There is a big spring on there and there was no tension on the sping.. While it was running I grabbed the top link and just pulled on it and the dang thing went up so fast it scared me.. I put a big rod through both arms across the back and stood on it and hit the lever and it went up so fast and strong it about sent me flying.. and I'm 230lbs... I'll know in the morning when I try to hook up to the bush hog and harrow disc.
I took a couple of 3/4" flat washers and split them,, and wedged them in to give the spring pressure (tape to hold them in place)... Seems to have done the trick.. I'm sure there is a proper adjustment for it but, this will have to do for now


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 31, 2005)

I just can't get a break    The hydrolics held great over night,, no leak down and I can still stand on the arms and there is no drop.. if I push the control lever all thge way down it releases like it's supposed to,, BUT,,went out this monring to load it up to go pick up the harrow disc,,, And the dang starter is burned up    Seems the wire inside the starter, that connects the cable bolt to the windings melted off the end of the stud internally.. I can get this thing all apart except for the external wall screws that hold the magnets to the inner housing... Looks like a trip to the electrical shop in the morning to have them rebuild it... I swear,, if it aint one thing... it's 10


----------

